# Attic hatch and clearances



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I know hvac & plbg need work areas and paths to access equipment but as long as you're out of those areas I don't know of anything in the NEC. Ask your GC if he needs you to hold back from any particular areas up there.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know if you are from US OR CANADA, but it's *six* foot in the NEC when running across the top of the bottom cord of truss or the top of floor joist horizontally unless protected with running boards. 334.23


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Be Careful It depends on if it is just an attic scuttle hole or pull down ladder.
If is just a scuttle hole then the 6' rule applies, if there are pull down ladder the its everywhere and up to 7' above the joist

334.23 ( NM Cable) Sends you to 320.23 which reads:

320.23 In Accessible Attics. Type AC cables in accessible attics or roof spaces shall be installed as specified in 320.23(A) and (B). (A) Cables Run Across the Top of Floor Joists. Where run across the top of floor joists, or within 2.1 m (7 ft) of the floor or floor joists across the face of rafters or studding, the cable shall be protected by guard strips that are at least as high as the cable. Where this space is not accessible by permanent stairs or ladders, protection shall only be required within 1.8 m (6 ft) of the nearest edge of the scuttle hole or attic entrance.

(B) Cable Installed Parallel to Framing Members. Where the cable is installed parallel to the sides of rafters, studs, or ceiling or floor joists, neither guard strips nor running boards shall be required, and the installation shall also comply with 300.4(D).


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

so what if you drill through a joist to keep it from running on top of the joist... I was at a home and immediately as I entered the attic I saw romex running right by the attic scuttle hole.. I appreciate the replies you guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mikedl361 said:


> so what if you drill through a joist to keep it from running on top of the joist... I was at a home and immediately as I entered the attic I saw romex running right by the attic scuttle hole.. I appreciate the replies you guys.


I prefer to run through joists like that than exposed on top.


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

But is that legal immediately at an attic opening


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You should be faulted if the cables are exposed to damage.

That's the essence of the Code.


----------

